# VPN-Verbindung einrichten



## trancer (25. März 2004)

moinsen,

ich hab da ein problem. ich würde gerne eine vpn-verbindung aufbauen. ich habe einen client (win xp) der über einen (hardware)router, der vpn unterstüzt, auf einen server(server 2000) im netzwerk zugreifen soll. wie muss ich was konfigurieren?


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Hat der Router echte VPN Tunnel oder nur VPN PassThrough ?
Wenn er echte hat kann ich dir helfen probier grad des gleiche


----------



## trancer (25. März 2004)

er hat echte vpn-tunnel. 
die ip des clients ist 192.168.21.4, der router hat nach "außen 192.168.21.10" und nach "innen 192.168.20.10. der server, auf den zugegriffen werden soll, hat 192.168.20.22.


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Ok  was für einen Router hast du willst du das ganze verschlüsseln? Würd erst mal normales PPTP probieren wenn du mir den Routernamen gibst kann ich dir sagen was du bei dir eintragen musst


----------



## trancer (25. März 2004)

linksys BEFVP41. hauptsache ich bekomme erstmal ne verbindung hin., dann kann man mal übers verschlüsseln nachdenken


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

http://www.linksys.com/support/support.asp?spid=86
Hier gibt es eine Anleitung
allerdings nur für IpSec 


VPN Pass Trough muss vorher allerdings deaktiviert werden 
Vielleicht kann er ja auch als PPTP Server arbeiten schau mal ob du die Einstellung fíndest


----------



## trancer (25. März 2004)

vielen dank erstmal für deine bemühungen!


----------

